# Decorating ideas?!



## veralyubov (May 17, 2011)

*Sorry if this looks wierd. This is my first post!*


----------



## veralyubov (May 17, 2011)

*Here is a weirdly angled photo of my apt which makes it look very narrow.* *But i will take more photos today*.


----------



## veralyubov (May 17, 2011)

Mdaniels said:


> http://www.cb2.com/sofas/furniture/cielo-ivory-loveseat/f6351


*That is a great guess from not seeing a photo! ha ha..but as you see now i have a completely different carpet.. and with the furniture already there.. it can't look too similar to that.*


----------



## veralyubov (May 17, 2011)

*Thanks! wow you are so awesome for taking time and doing that. I knew that blue went well with brown/beige but i personally didn't want to take that route. I want some classy modern decor..it's impossible to find!!! Unless its 1k^..*


----------



## myfourseasons (Apr 25, 2011)

Carpet is not bad. You can use most of the best combinations on this. For example, you can use light coffee, cream, light wood etc. I am sharing some snaps with you. You can try these ideas.


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

*reply*



Mdaniels said:


> @ *veralyubov* and *ricksteves2011*: Neutral Greys are really popular and modern. And there are so many versions of grey thepossibiities are endless. Since your carpet appears to be creamy/beige, maybe a grey with a taupe or brownish undertone will work in your space. You can introduce more vibrant color through art, accessories and the like.


I agree... I am loving grey right now! I used it in redoing my bedroom recently!


----------

